# Staining around the mouth



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok this isnt tear staining its around his mouth and i cant figure out what it is from. I have heard that minerals in the water will do it but he drinks bottled water so that shouldnt be a proublem, he dosnt eat wet food or really anything that isnt his dry food, i havnmt made and changed in the dry food either so i am just at a loss of what its from. Its not as dark as tear staining it but it still shows up on the white so if anything has anyideas of what it might be from or how to clean it (i just gave him a bath like 10 min ago and its still there) lemme know please


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how old is he? it is caused by his saliva....if he is teething it could be from that. you can wipe his mouth nightly to prevent it from getting worse. nothing to worry about


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmmm... Sorry, I don't know what to do either.







Princess doesn't have much stains on her face. How old is your baby? Did you try eye envy? Why don't you wipe off his face as much as you can.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

he is teething so that might have something to do with it i used i think its called crystal eye on his tear staining, its proubly like eye envy by a diff brand i guess i will just try and keep it try and see if it stops when he gets older


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has staining too but it has gotten better since I changed her food to Innova. I have also done away with a water bowl. She only uses water bottles now. It has helped a lot. Now the only time her mouth is dirty is when she's been outside and gotten into stuff.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hmm well it dosnt really bother me that much i will just wait and see if it goes away a bit when he gets older if i dosnt i will try some other foods and well if that dosnt work sunny will just go get a hair cut


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Nov 23 2004, 10:14 PM
> *Hmm well it dosnt really bother me that much i will just wait and see if it goes away a bit when he gets older if i dosnt i will try some other foods and well if that dosnt work sunny will just go get a hair cut
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18272*


[/QUOTE]

I think this might improve as the dog gets to adulthood. I have one, Freddy whose face always seems smuchy. I can bath him, make him look perfect and within the hour he looks like he put his face in to some mess! Every now and again when I do his eyes with mo and peroxide and cornstarch I will do the area below the mouth and the beard. It does work..but the morning after he needs a very thorough face wash as opposed to just flaking the stuff off his under eye area. 
I wouldn't suggest using this unless you were experienced with this ****..I remmeber when the dogs were younger doing a whole paranoid thing with q tips and such. After a while you get adept in making the mixture in to the right paste consistency where you have control and it doesnt go where u dont want it to.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

well sunny dosnt tear stain very much this is just like dirty around his face maybe he is actully sticking his face in dirt someplace in the yard lol


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

Lily, It's probably from the saliva either teething or drooling from separation anxiety. Wipe his face with a paper towel from time to time and after he drinks. I would wait till he finishes teething to see if it is the food. What are you feeding him.

Cal is 6 1/2 and his face will get stained from food or water -- its not that bad but when I think he needs a trim I take out my scissors. He HATES







the scissor and being trimmed on his face so my husband has to hold him and I have to trim very quickly. Sometimes he walks around lopsided because we can only do one side one night and have to try again the next day. Cal gets sooo mad, he goes in his bed and "beats it up".

n.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A water bottle helps in keeping the beard clean.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It takes the dog so long to get an adequate amount from a water bottle they really should have a dish down. Water bottles are great for traveling or shows, but for everyday use, put a dish down. 

I use a hand-made ceramic water dish with a lip so that there is no hair mess but the dogs still get a dish that is easy to access. 

Does he get chews? Saliva on the chew can cause that.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Nov 25 2004, 09:45 AM
> *I use a hand-made ceramic water dish with a lip so that there is no hair mess but the dogs still get a dish that is easy to access.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18537*


[/QUOTE]

do u have a photo of ur dish with a lip on it? ive never seen one before..

and also where did u buy it?/


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 26 2004, 05:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a photo of ur dish with a lip on it? ive never seen one before..

and also where did u buy it?/
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18610
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will take one for you. 

I bought it from a ceramic shop over the internet. Somebody had some made and passed on the e-mail address to me. I had 3 water dishes made with 3 matching food dishes for something like $90 for all 6.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Jackie...am I miss counting...why 3 bowls ..i thought u only had 2 dogs!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Vita, I was expecting a puppy.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Nov 25 2004, 09:45 AM
> *It takes the dog so long to get an adequate amount from a water bottle they really should have a dish down. Water bottles are great for traveling or shows, but for everyday use, put a dish down.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18537*


[/QUOTE]


I have read a post about this very subject a couple of years ago and the same argument was given...dogs simply don't get enough water through a bottle. 
I guess I would rather put up with the stained face than to think my little gal might not be getting enough water. 
Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the e-mail address for the person who made my bowls. My dogs, even in coat, do not get their faces wet. I hate to post it online, but anyone could e-mail me or send me a message as I will send it to you individually. I don't get anything for sharing it, but I do love my bowls.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I think i am going to switch sunny to distilled water should that help or will he get a mineral difficency?


----------

